# Am I on track?



## bdmlandscape (Oct 1, 2014)

Alright guys, not really one to post and ask for what someone else would bid but i guess I'm more or less trying to see if my bid is in the ball park.. So the site is a small condo association (10 units). Wide open and has 10 single car drives with minimal shoveling and no problem with places to put snow. Its a new development so its not updated on google earth yet. Last year I did it to help them out and would take about an hour and a half to plow, do driveways and shovel. Just new to the condo scene.

1-4" - $350
4-6" - $400
6-8" - $500
8-10" - $575
10"+ - $575+50 per inch
Sand and salt - $275 per app

Prices are per push


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So you don't plow a condo till 3.99 inches are on the ground in a storm...?


----------



## bdmlandscape (Oct 1, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> So you don't plow a condo till 3.99 inches are on the ground in a storm...?


Probably going to be a 1 in minimum to push but in an event of anything larger probably a 2-3 in trigger


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would say that your lowest amount of inches needs to be you plow trigger amount. If you are going out at 2", you might want to start there, if you go out at two, storm stalls and you only get 3.5", you plowed once for free. Could have gotten more out of it...

I know you can salt that amount down typically... just giving you some input.


----------



## bdmlandscape (Oct 1, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would say that your lowest amount of inches needs to be you plow trigger amount. If you are going out at 2", you might want to start there, if you go out at two, storm stalls and you only get 3.5", you plowed once for free. Could have gotten more out of it...
> 
> I know you can salt that amount down typically... just giving you some input.


They are all per push prices.. so in the event the storm takes the course youre saying.. One push at 2 inches and then another to clean up.. both will be charged the 1-4" price so total would be $700.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bdmlandscape said:


> They are all per push prices.. so in the event the storm takes the course youre saying.. One push at 2 inches and then another to clean up.. both will be charged the 1-4" price so total would be $700.


Negative, that would be awesome if it worked out like that... but not typical if you have that 4" cap to start.

Just saying I would close that first gap down to 2" to match your other spreads so if you go out to plow at two, you don't plow again for free if you are under the 4.01"


----------



## bdmlandscape (Oct 1, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Negative, that would be awesome if it worked out like that... but not typical if you have that 4" cap to start.
> 
> Just saying I would close that first gap down to 2" to match your other spreads so if you go out to plow at two, you don't plow again for free if you are under the 4.01"


I understand what you are saying and i should adjust the spread. I think what I left out is that it is written (and how it was handled last year) that it will be pushed every 2 inches between the hours of 6am-10pm for the per push price.. and anything that accumulates in the event of it snowing over night will be priced accordingly per push.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bdmlandscape said:


> I understand what you are saying and i should adjust the spread. I think what I left out is that it is written (and how it was handled last year) that it will be pushed every 2 inches between the hours of 6am-10pm for the per push price.. and anything that accumulates in the event of it snowing over night will be priced accordingly per push.


Ah.... that makes way more sense!

So these are an on the ground am push price for all overnight accumulation?


----------



## bdmlandscape (Oct 1, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Ah.... that makes way more sense!
> 
> So these are an on the ground am push price for all overnight accumulation?


haha should have clarified! thanks for the input


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

If I plow someone twice. I charge twice. 

Example: Business has 2" trigger. Paying per push. Must be serviced by 6am. I plow 2" at 11pm and if done snowing plow again right before 6am. 
Two charges for two service visits. 

I the event it still did not snowing before 6am. I would then plow when it is over usually. Three charges for three service visits. Plus salting/deicer. 

The way people describe about doing one plow for free, what they are doing is charging per storm and just not saying it or calling it. May be simpler to do so for some.


----------



## FrancisZ (Nov 26, 2016)

Preparing for my first season in 2017 and I want to know, How do you know the amount of snow you are plowing? Is there a specific weather software or website everyone uses, do people eyeball it? How is it done? and how do your prove it if the customer does not agree?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FrancisZ said:


> Preparing for my first season in 2017 and I want to know, How do you know the amount of snow you are plowing? Is there a specific weather software or website everyone uses, do people eyeball it? How is it done? and how do your prove it if the customer does not agree?


You got to monitor your jobs. Most use a yard stick or similar with a pic and a landmark of the property's. Make sure in your pics your client can see the pavement and bottom of ruler with the snow around it. There is vendors that record inches, I never been ?ed about snow amounts. Hourly you will find your clients asking stupid ?'s. They will accuse you of milking it, LOL Good Luck


----------

